
CNTK 1.7 Release Notes - runesoerensen
https://github.com/Microsoft/CNTK/wiki/CNTK_1_7_Release_Notes
======
runesoerensen
A couple of nice (and approachable for beginners) hands-on tutorials are now
supported in 1.7 [0][1]. Also, quite a few features have been added [2] since
the initial release[3].

[0] Image Recognition on CIFAR-10:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/CNTK/wiki/Hands-On-Labs-
Image-R...](https://github.com/Microsoft/CNTK/wiki/Hands-On-Labs-Image-
Recognition)

[1] Language Understanding with ATIS:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/CNTK/wiki/Hands-On-Labs-
Languag...](https://github.com/Microsoft/CNTK/wiki/Hands-On-Labs-Language-
Understanding)

[2] CNTK News:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/CNTK/wiki/News](https://github.com/Microsoft/CNTK/wiki/News)

[3] HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10967196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10967196)

